# Old Farm searched by police for raoul moat (lots of pics)



## the|td4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Visited the farm that was heavily featured in the news when the hunt for Raoul Moat was at it's peak. 

The place was knee deep in poo of all kinds and generally very empty.




It was also guarded by angry looking cows! 






















Turning the tap on did produce water but it was brown and none of us were thirsty.





Apparently if you drink enough of these you get to feel sort of mildly intoxicated.





Every floor downstairs was several feet deep in crap, not nice at all even with wellingtons.



































Some kind of hand pumped lamp affair. None of the rooms had evidence of having any light fittings so I suppose it would get pretty dark in there.





And so we made our retreat, thanks for looking!


----------



## Foz77 (Jul 31, 2010)

How annoying!! I was there a few months ago, waded through blustery wind and 4 inch-deep mud & sheep sh*t but couldn't find a way in!! The whole place was boarded up!!

Was there actually an unboarded door here, or did you use a "key" so to speak??


----------



## RichardB (Jul 31, 2010)

I expect the rozzers used their "master key" on it.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 31, 2010)

Now go and do the drain he was hiding in, I suggest you name it 'Raoul's Moat'. 

M


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hehe well I'm not allowed to discuss access but the coppers had used some giant coppers boot master key by the look of it


----------



## RichardB (Jul 31, 2010)

So the police conform to the "leave only footprints" rule too then.


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2010)

As someone who's been on the recieving end of an SO19 boot I can attest to the fact that it's pretty hefty... not something I wish to experience again in a hurry...


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 1, 2010)

Iwas wondering how long it would be before a report on this place cropped up when I was watching it on the news


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 1, 2010)

Likewise, I thought we might see it sometime as it gained Notereity!!


----------



## lizzibear (Aug 1, 2010)

the|td4 said:


> Old Farm searched by police for raoul moat....
> 
> The place was knee deep in poo of all kinds...



Swine wallowing in sh*te... nowt new there !


----------



## Foz77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Likewise, I thought we might see it sometime as it gained Notereity!!



In that case I'm glad I did it before recent events!! Too bad it was a total waste of diesel


----------



## the|td4 (Aug 1, 2010)

Foz77 said:


> Too bad it was a total waste of diesel



Agreed, nothing inspiring here other than it's been on the news and er, nothing was found in it.


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 2, 2010)

The board was already off the window, a neighbouring farmer spotted it was off while Moat was in the area & called the feds thinking he'd used it as a hiding place.

The police also used this location as a base camp whilst searching for him.

Knew it wouldn't be long until the farm would end up on one of the forums


----------



## the|td4 (Aug 2, 2010)

escortmad79 said:


> The board was already off the window, a neighbouring farmer spotted it was off while Moat was in the area & called the feds thinking he'd used it as a hiding place.
> 
> The police also used this location as a base camp whilst searching for him.
> 
> Knew it wouldn't be long until the farm would end up on one of the forums



Of all the crap on the floors of that place the only 'new' items were a load of dayglow BB's (the kind that kids shoot at each other) that were all over the floor so either the old bill have had us all buying into some elaborate conspiracy theory or there'd been bored kids inside. 

Where did the police actually use as a base camp because it can't have been in the old farmhouse and the surrounding few woods were seemingly untouched.


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2010)

They would most likely have used a mobile command centre parked somewhere nearby. They don't appropriate random buildings to use as and when they feel like it...!

Rather than being a base camp, it was more likely the hub of the search which probably radiated outwards from it.


----------

